# Lo Kwai wing chun Q&A



## wckf92 (Jun 4, 2020)

That thread that @hunschuld  posted in was already 10 pages long so figured I'd start a new thread to keep things cleaner. 

So, @hunschuld ...thank you for the link and the info you provided. As a start, what can you tell us about the Lo Kwai curriculum? Is it like most other wing chun with 3 forms, dummy, pole, knives etc? 

Second question: how does Lo Kwai wing chun set up its basic horse? And, do you turn on the front part of the foot? The middle part? The rear/heel part, etc?

Thank you!


----------



## wckf92 (Jun 4, 2020)

@hunschuld 
Just read that webpage you linked. Thanks for that. 

So if you are the only westerner to have learned Lo Kwai's methods...do you teach and pass on what you have learned? 

Do you pass it on without changes? Or have you modified your curriculum as you have gotten older / more knowledgeable? etc?

Do you teach in the USA? Europe?

I'd be curious to hear more about the San Sik methods passed down to you if you are willing to share.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jun 4, 2020)

This old MT thread is relevant to the discussion.  I'd like to know more as well. 

William Cheung's Biu Jee


----------



## wckf92 (Jun 4, 2020)

Oily Dragon said:


> This old MT thread is relevant to the discussion.  I'd like to know more as well.
> 
> William Cheung's Biu Jee



Wow! Good find Oily! Thx!


----------



## wckf92 (Jun 4, 2020)

So, @hunschuld do you still teach in Florida?


----------



## hunschuld (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks like I got myself into it. Wasn't counting of the time i takes for detailed answers but will do my best. I am long winded and don't like ti leave to much room for mis- interpretation but I am a 2 finger typer so stuff happens.. 
thanks Oily dragon. i forgot I had ever been on here before. Hunt1 is me.

As I mentioned in a previous post I have a brain tumor and although I have been treated I do have a few physical issues and at times I am at a loss for the right words I hope everyone understands.

First the system. Wong wah Bo taught I long form to Leang Jan, Leung yee tai taught him san sik. He worked with Wong Wah Bo to reorganize all the material he learned from his 2 teachers. The three forms were developed this way. However there was much more material especially footwork and  application. This materiel was organized into a 4th form  kinda. However as the dummy was organized and as Leung Jan and Lo Kwai systematized a knife form based solely on wing chun methods, much of this application material ended up in those forms and the remainder  became drills and san sik. The 4th form moves in 8 directions so we call it 8 direction fist but really its just our way of organization of san sik and things like  quad kicking. I don't even practice it anymore . Thankfully I have a recording of Chao Sifu teaching it to me and CD's of me teaching the full thing to a student so I could refresh my memory of it if needed
. We shift the whole foot. You must activate the K1 but we don't put extra weight on it. Energy or weight naturally goes there. Turning on the heals is a good way to get knocked on your butt so we wouldn't do that accept for some goofing around.  We sink into our opponent so the mental picture is the knees form a third leg that is projected in between the opponents legs. Our hips are forward. not over the heals.


----------



## hunschuld (Jun 4, 2020)

No


wckf92 said:


> So, @hunschuld do you still teach in Florida?


 I haven't been in Florida for 15 years.


----------



## wckf92 (Jun 4, 2020)

hunschuld said:


> No
> 
> I haven't been in Florida for 15 years.



Alright. So where are you these days? Still teaching? Seminars? etc?


----------



## wckf92 (Jun 4, 2020)

hunschuld said:


> Leung Jan and Lo Kwai systematized a knife form based solely on wing chun methods,



Now this is interesting!


----------



## hunschuld (Jun 4, 2020)

wckf92 said:


> Alright. So where are you these days? Still teaching? Seminars? etc?


I live in New Mexico and gave up teaching years ago...
I had planned on doing a free seminar in Florida until the virus hit and changed my plans.


----------



## wckf92 (Jun 4, 2020)

hunschuld said:


> I live in New Mexico and gave up teaching years ago...
> I had planned on doing a free seminar in Florida until the virus hit and changed my plans.



Anywhere near Carlsbad?


----------



## hunschuld (Jun 4, 2020)

No, Rio Rancho although I may go down that way for work  at some point.


----------



## wckf92 (Jun 4, 2020)

hunschuld said:


> No, Rio Rancho although I may go down that way for work  at some point.



Ok. Well, I may be in the Carlsbad area some time in August...if you were closer was going to suggest we meet up so I can buy you lots of beer and we can talk wing chun till the cows come home! hahaha.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jun 4, 2020)

Since Lo Kwai videos are practically non-existent online is there another school that you would say is close or ballpark that I could watch?  I'm genuinely curious.

Knowing the crazy variety of methods even within canonical schools, I'm curious if the differences in yours are due to other influences in or out of Wing Chun, and what those might be.  

Good sifus IMO tend to accumulate material over time, they rarely stick with one way.


----------



## wckf92 (Jun 4, 2020)

Oily Dragon said:


> I'm genuinely curious.



Yeah, so am I! I hope hunschuld passed on what he learned in its entirety so their particular family methods are preserved!


----------



## geezer (Jun 4, 2020)

hunschuld said:


> No, Rio Rancho although I may go down that way for work  at some point.



If you do give a seminar that covers the underlying concepts, I'd be interested. It's a long drive, but according to google, from Phoenix, I just go north to Flagstaff then head east on I-40 ...and make a left at Albuquerque...


----------



## Marnetmar (Jun 4, 2020)

@hunschuld how similar is your single long form to the Cho family Siu Lien Tao?


----------



## hunschuld (Jun 4, 2020)

wckf92 said:


> Ok. Well, I may be in the Carlsbad area some time in August...if you were closer was going to suggest we meet up so I can buy you lots of beer and we can talk wing chun till the cows come home! hahaha.


Bear sounds good. and Carlsbad has the cows!


----------



## hunschuld (Jun 4, 2020)

Oily Dragon said:


> Since Lo Kwai videos are practically non-existent online is there another school that you would say is close or ballpark that I could watch?  I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> Knowing the crazy variety of methods even within canonical schools, I'm curious if the differences in yours are due to other influences in or out of Wing Chun, and what those might be.
> 
> Good sifus IMO tend to accumulate material over time, they rarely stick with one way.



 I really don't watch many videos so I couldn't say.

I agree with you. I always tell people that if you ever need your wing chun the Yip Man's ghost is not going to descend and save you and your Sifu is not  going to pop up and fight for you so the more wide and varied your skills are the better. learn what you can where you can.


----------



## hunschuld (Jun 4, 2020)

geezer said:


> If you do give a seminar that covers the underlying concepts, I'd be interested. It's a long drive, but according to google, from Phoenix, I just go north to Flagstaff then head east on I-40 ...and make a left at Albuquerque...


Yup its about 6.5  hours from Phoenix depending . The route through Payson over to Winslow and I 40 can be a touch faster


----------



## hunschuld (Jun 4, 2020)

Marnetmar said:


> @hunschuld how similar is your single long form to the Cho family Siu Lien Tao?


Great vid.

Its wing chun so there are many similarities  at the same time it  looks like a version that stayed on the Boats longer. I think you can see the sections that you would break down as belonging to the 3 forms.


----------

